# Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2011



## Kispo (3 Fev 2011 às 13:58)

Tópico de monitorização e discussão do clima global,  ciclos, padrões e teleconexões em 2011


*Links úteis:*


*Clima Global*

 NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
 NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
 Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
 University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)
 TCC World Climate

*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
 NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
 North Atlantic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 North Atlantic Oscillation


*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
 Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series


*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
 NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
 BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up


*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
 Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center


*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
 Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern



*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
 Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
 Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Kispo (3 Fev 2011 às 13:58)

*JANEIRO*

As temperaturas no planeta continuam a baixar:

La Niña e fraca actividade solar justificam a queda.

UAH:







RSS:

Temperatura também a baixar.
Anomalia de +0.08ºC
http://www.remss.com/data/msu/month...hannel_TLT_Anomalies_Land_and_Ocean_v03_3.txt


----------



## Kispo (12 Fev 2011 às 20:19)

*New independent surface temperature record in the works*

Finalmente!! Resta esperar para ver se é realmente independente...
Depois de tanta aldrabice, manipulação de dados, eliminação de estações meteorológicas, etc... Espero que desta vez tenhamos acesso aos verdadeiros valores.

http://www.dailycal.org/article/111906/professor_counters_global_warming_myths_with_data

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2011/02/11/new-independent-surface-temperature-record-in-the-works/


----------



## Kispo (7 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

*FEVEREIRO*

Estabilização dos valores de temperatura tendo em conta o mês anterior.

UAH:






RSS:

+ 0.051
http://www.remss.com/data/msu/month...hannel_TLT_Anomalies_Land_and_Ocean_v03_3.txt


----------



## Kispo (8 Jun 2011 às 23:49)

*MAIO*

Depois de uma abaixamento das temperaturas à superfície do planeta, segue-se algum incremento.

UAH:


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jul 2011 às 19:38)

Mudanças radicais ao nivel das teleconexões sugerem agora que depois de algum incremento na temperatura neste ultimo mês ao ponto de estarmos numa situação em que não existe anomalia na água do Pacifico, estando numa situação de muito ligeiro EL NINO, surge agora a novidade de ao contrário daquilo que era apontado anteriormente, neste momento a NINO 3.4 sugere para este mês e talvez ainda Agosto esta situação neutra ... mas depois para o Outono/Inverno uma possivel La Nina moderada ou mesmo forte.

Estas mudanças radicais já se começam a sentir nas previsões dos modelos sazonais... que neste momento estão caóticos e sem qualquer direccionamento.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 08:41)

Niña forte. Há um ou outro modelo que sai da escala....


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2011 às 12:29)

Nãosei se será o tópico mais adequado, mas fica aqui esta noticia do IM:



> *Condições neutras ou um cenário de La Niña fraco até ao final de 2011*
> 2011-09-02 (IM)
> 
> A Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) divulgou ontem a última atualização sobre o El Niño/La Niña, oscilação do Pacífico Sul, fenómeno com consequências importantes sobre o tempo e o clima em todo o mundo.
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/el_nino_update_setembro.html


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2011 às 22:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Nãosei se será o tópico mais adequado, mas fica aqui esta noticia do IM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/el_nino_update_setembro.html



É estranha esta previsão .. não tem nada a ver com a previsão de outros sites que tenho consultado, e que apontam para um La Nina forte para o final do ano ...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

*Une étude Russe prédit un refroidissement climatique pour les 100 prochaines années*

Dans une étude récente concernant les cycles solaires, des scientifiques Russes prédisent désormais cent ans de refroidissement climatique dûs à l'activité solaire et ses conséquences sur d'autres phénomènes naturels.
Cette prévision provient de l'astrophysicien du Dr. Habibullo Ismailovich Abdussamatov, directeur du laboratoire de recherche spatiale de l’observatoire Pulkovo de l’Académie russe des sciences, les scientifiques ont commencé par étudier un document publié par le juge Eddy en 1976 qui démontrait la correlation entre l'activité solaire et les grands changements climatique sur terre qui ont perturbé le train de vie des différentes civilisations au cours du temps de par des crises économiques et démographiques.
En menant des recherches similaire de Eddy, le scientifique Russe Eugène Borisenkov a découvert un cycle d'environ 200 ans de refroidissement climatique durant les 7500 dernières années qui est aussi corrélé au minimum de Maunder (Abdussamatov souligne que ce sont des moments où toute activité industrielle était inexistante.)
Les scientifiques ont découvert que notre planète se réchauffe et se refroidit de manière prévisible tous les 200 ans à cause de variations dans la luminosité du soleil. Les précédents réchauffements globaux ont toujours étaient suivis d'un refroidissement profond. Abdussamatov affirme que les variations des tâches solaire dans les cycles de 200 ans ainsi que les variations de l'irradiance solaire (TSI) sont les phénomènes qui dominent les changements climatique. "Dans l'ensemble, les variations solaires sont la clé de la compréhension des différentes variations cycliques de la nature et de la société."
L’évènement le plus notable de la vie au vingtième siècle fut l'activité solaire qui a été d'un niveau élevé et irrégulier d'une croissance séculaire du flux de rayonnement solaire (TSI). Une augmentation similaire du flux du rayonnement solaire comme dans le vingtième siècle n'avait ​​pas été observée depuis plus de 700 ans. Toutefois, son effet  sur "le réchauffement planétaire" ne constitue pas une anomalie, mais un événement régulier et naturel de la Terre. Le climat de la Terre a toujours été changeant et cyclique et notre planète a déjà connu plusieurs réchauffements globaux semblable à celui que nous observons. Les réchauffements globaux ont toujours été suivis par des refroidissements profonds et réguliers tous les  2 siècles. Le réchauffement global observé entre le sixième et le huitième siècle résultant d'une augmentation à long terme de l'activité des tâches solaires et de l'irradiance, est appelé «un petit optimum climatique». Celui ci est similaire au réchauffement mondial observé actuellement, ces derniers ont causé de graves changements climatiques. Les vignes ont été cultivées au Moyen-âge en Ecosse, le Groenland a justifié son nom et a été habitée par les Normands à la fin du dixième siècle. L'Europe a connu une croissance économique qui a donné naissance à la Renaissance, l'Asie Centrale a traversé la meilleure période de son histoire.
La dernière diminution globale de la température (la phase la plus froide du petit âge glaciaire) a été observée non seulement en Europe, en Amérique du Nord et au Groenland, mais aussi partout ailleurs autour du globe, pendant le minimum de Maunder avec la faible activité des tâches solaires et de l'énergie de l'irradiance solaire total des années 1645-1715 ans, tous les canaux des Pays-Bas ont gelés, les glaciers ont connu une énorme croissance au Groenland et les vikings ont été forcés de quitter leurs villages habités depuis plusieurs siècles. La Tamise à Londres et la Seine à Paris furent gelées chaque année. L'humanité a toujours été prospère pendant les périodes chaudes mais elle a aussi souffert pendant les périodes froides.
Certains chercheurs Britaniques mettent en cause le phénomène La Niña dans le pacifique, à l'inverse de El Niño, La Niña se caractérise par un refroidissement anormal de la température de l'océan Pacifique tropical d'environ 0.5°C a 1°C, nous considérons que ces phénomènes sont cycliques et en relation temporelle avec les cycles solaires de 200 ans, le flux de rayonnement solaire atteignant la surface de l'océan se superpose avec ce cycle.
La tendance de la diminution de la température globale a commencé vers 2006-2008, la diminution de l'irradiance solaire après le cycle 24 entre 2013 et 2015 nous mènera à un refroidissement planètaire qui devrait atteindre son minimum profond entre 2055 et 2060 à plus ou moins 11 ans, ce refroidissement pourrait être similaire a celui observée entre 1645 et 1715 lors du minimum de Maunder où la température globale baissa de 1°C a 1.5°C. La période régulière d'un refroidissement climatique dû au minimum solaire dure environ 45 à 65 ans. Ce refroidissement devrait être progressivement remplacé par un réchauffement au cours du vingt-deuxième siècle.
L'augmentation de la concentration des gaz à effet de serre n'est pas la cause du réchauffement climatique, mais au contraire, le résultat de l'élévation de la température provoquée par l'augmentation prolongée de l'irradiance solaire.
L'augmentation de la concentration atmosphérique du dioxyde de carbone a bien lieu mais avec un retard (à partir du moment du réchauffement climatique). Un délai est nécessaire à la chaleur des couches profondes de l'océan pour faire fondre pratiquement tous les icebergs flottants (200-800 ans). L'océan est un réservoir de stockage de dioxyde de carbone important et parce que la solubilité des gaz dans l'eau diminue avec l'augmentation de la température. Le réchauffement de l'océan provoque l'émission d'un volume important de gaz dans l'atmosphère. Une autre source d'émission du dioxyde de carbone a été trouvé il y a plusieurs années par les scientifiques du département de l'Est de l'Académie russe des sciences: une grande quantité d'algues mortes à l'intérieur de vieux icebergs flottant dans l'Arctique et près de la côte de l'Antarctique sont rejetés dans l'eau chaude après la fonte des glaces, ils se décomposent, ils sont une autre source majeure d'émission de CO2 dans l'atmosphère. Cela prouve que l'augmentation observée de la concentration de C02 dans l'atmosphère est principalement le résultat de l'augmentation naturel de la température de la terre et de l'océan. Par conséquent, les déclarations populaires du GIEC imputant l'activité industrielle de l'homme jouant un rôle majeur dans le réchauffement climatique a émergé a cause d'un mélange des causes et des conséquences.

Source : Itar-Tass

Fonte: Catastrophes Naturelles


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2011 às 22:00)

*Une étude américaine minimise l'impact du CO2 sur le réchauffement global*

Selon une recherche financée par l'Académie américaine des sciences publiées hier dans l'édition en ligne de la revue américaine Science, le réchauffement de la planète résultant d'un doublement des quantités de dioxyde de carbone (CO2) dans l'atmosphère pourrait être moins important que les estimations des précédentes études. L'impact sur le climat terrestre d'un tel accroissement du CO2, le principal gaz à effet de serre, serait moins sévère que ne le prévoient les projections les plus sombres du Groupe intergouvernemental d'experts de l'ONU sur l'évolution du climat (Giec) publiées en 2007, soulignent les auteurs de ces travaux.
Ces climatologues de l'Université d'Oregon (nord-ouest), assurent cependant que le réchauffement climatique est bien réel et que les augmentations de CO2 dans l'atmosphère auront de graves conséquences. Mais insistent-ils, les projections extrêmes d'augmentation de température résultant d'un doublement du CO2 atmosphérique "sont improbables". "Un grand nombre des études menées jusqu'alors sur la sensibilité du climat à l'accroissement du CO2 ne remontent qu'à 1850, ne prenant pas pleinement en compte les périodes antérieures, surtout à une échelle globale", explique Andreas Schmittner, principal auteur de cette communication publiée à quelques jours du début de la conférence de l'ONU sur le climat devant se tenir du 28 novembre au 9 décembre à Durban en Afrique du Sud.
"Quand on reconstitue les températures à la surface de l'océan et de la terre ferme depuis le pic de la dernière période glaciaire il y a 21.000 ans et qu'on les compare aux simulations des modèles climatiques de cette même période on obtient une image très différente", explique-t-il. "Si ces données paléoclimatologies sont appliquées au futur comme prédit par notre modèle, les résultats montrent une moins grande probabilité de changements climatiques extrêmes qu'estimés précédemment", poursuit le scientifique.
Dans son rapport de 2007 le Giec estimait que la température près de la surface de la Terre pourrait augmenter de 2 à 4,5 degrés Celsius en moyenne avec un doublement du CO2 dans l'atmosphère comparativement à la période pré-industrielle.
Les études effectuées sur la période de 1850 à nos jours sont affectées par d'importantes incertitudes, notamment les effets de la poussière et d'autres particules en suspension dans l'atmosphère qui réfléchissent la lumière du soleil et réduisent ainsi le réchauffement ou la chaleur absorbée par les océans. Les chercheurs de l'Université d'Oregon ont pu reconstituer l'évolution des températures à la surface de l'océan et des terres depuis 21.000 ans en analysant entre autres des carottes de glace, des fossiles et des couches sédimentaires des fonds marins.
Selon les modèles climatiques avec une très forte sensibilité climatique au niveau de CO2 dans l'atmosphère, comme celui du Giec, la température moyenne de cette période glaciaire aurait été de six degrés inférieure avec pour conséquence de recouvrir la Terre entière de glace, ce qui ne s'est pas produit. "Bien que la planète était alors davantage recouverte de glace et de neige qu'aujourd'hui, la glaciation n'allait pas au-delà du 40e degré de latitude et les tropiques et régions subtropicales n'étaient pas gelées", souligne Andreas Schmittner.
"Ainsi ces modèles climatiques surestiment le refroidissement" de la Terre quand la quantité de CO2 dans l'atmosphère correspondait à un tiers de celui d'aujourd'hui, tout comme ils surestiment le réchauffement dans leurs projections à la suite d'un doublement de ce gaz à effet de serre.

Source : Science

Fonte: catnat


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2011 às 21:42)

*Novos estudos reforçam teoria de que Terra está mais quente*

Duas pesquisas recentes reafirmam o consenso científico em torno da realidade do aquecimento global, embora também mostrem as incertezas do fenómeno.
A primeira, coordenada pelo físico Richard Muller, da Universidade da Califórnia em Berkeley, foi divulgada numa conferência nos EUA e aguarda publicação. Mas já ganhou relevância porque, até ao mês passado, Muller era um céptico do clima. Para ele, os dados usados para mostrar que o planeta está a aquecer não eram credíveis.
Decidido a colocar o consenso climático à prova, Muller organizou um estudo, o Best (sigla inglesa de «projecto Berkeley sobre a Temperatura da Superfície Terrestre»). A pesquisa recebeu parte do seu financiamento da fundação Charles Koch, ligada à indústria do petróleo.
Num artigo no Wall Street Journal, um dos poucos grandes jornais em que a comunidade de cépticos climáticos ainda tem voz, Muller explica o porquê das suas dúvidas iniciais sobre o aquecimento global. O xis do problema são as estações meteorológicas, principais responsáveis por recolher dados de temperatura e criar uma série histórica capaz de dizer se, afinal, o planeta está mais quente.
Seguindo os dados obtidos por essas estações, o IPCC, painel do clima da ONU, estima que a temperatura média da Terra subiu 0,64 grau Célsius nos últimos 50 anos. Só que há um problema, escreve Muller: 70% dessas estações nos EUA possuem uma margem de erro superior a essa variação. Além disso, grande parte das medições de temperatura é feita em áreas urbanas, que ficaram mais quentes com asfalto, calçadas e concentração de prédios.
Muller explica que a equipa do estudo Best usou uma série de controlos experimentais para contornar essas questões. Primeiro, usaram uma massa maior de registos do que as pesquisas tradicionais sobre o tema. Resultado: de quase 40 mil estações medidoras de temperatura mundo afora, dois terços mostraram sinais de aquecimento.
Além disso, trabalharam com dados de satélite para levantar as tendências de temperatura apenas nas estações de medição em áreas rurais, e não houve diferença em relação às mais urbanas. E a magnitude do aquecimento é comparável tanto nas estações de boa qualidade quanto nas que trazem dados mais incertos.
«Embora as estações de baixa qualidade trazem temperaturas incorrectas, ainda assim seguem as mudanças de temperatura», afirma. Muller e os seus colegas, porém, não investigaram as causas do aquecimento nem o que acontecerá daqui para a frente. Nesse último ponto, uma pesquisa publicada recentemente na revista científica Journal of Geophysical Research mostra que os cientistas ainda terão muito trabalho pela frente.
Julia Crook e Piers Forster, da Universidade de Leeds (Reino Unido), fizeram uma análise detalhada dos modelos climáticos, as simulações por computador que servem para prever o futuro do clima. O jeito tradicional de verificar se esses modelos são úteis é tentar ver se eles reproduzem o que ocorreu com o clima no século XX.
Eles conseguem isso, dizem os cientistas, mas de uma forma que não depende da força dos feedbacks positivos do clima, ou seja, da maneira como mudanças actuais amplificam o aquecimento futuro. Por exemplo: derreter gelo no Árctico torna a região mais escura. Com isso, ela absorve mais luz solar e aquece ainda mais. Por causa disso, é provável que nenhum modelo actual seja capaz de prever como será o clima do futuro.

Fonte: DiárioDigital


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2011 às 20:09)

> *2011: dos anos mais quentes a nível global*
> OMM, 2011-12-02
> (IM)
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM

 Relatório provisório.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2012 às 15:52)

*2011 Global Temperatures*

















> Nine of the top ten warmest years in the modern meteorological record have occurred since the year 2000. Last year was another one of them, coming in at 9th warmest since 1880.
> 
> The map above shows temperature anomalies, or changes, by region in 2011; it does not depict absolute temperature. Essentially, the map shows how much warmer or cooler each region was in 2011 compared with an averaged “base period” from 1951–1980. The line plot shows yearly temperature variations (from the base period average) for every year from 1880 to now. (For more explanation of how the analysis works, read World of Change: Global Temperatures.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2012 às 23:54)

*Precipitações médias na China em 2011 são as menores dos últimos 61 anos*

As precipitações médias na China em 2011 foram as menores dos últimos 61 anos, enquanto a temperatura aumentou pelo 15º ano consecutivo, informou a Administração Estatal de Meteorologia do país. O órgão convocou uma coletiva nesta sexta-feira (30) para relatar as características climáticas e desastres meteorológicas de 2011. 
A precipitação média do país foi de 555 milímetros em 2011, redução de cerca de 10% em relação a anos passados. No sudoeste e nas Regiões Autônomas da Mongólia Interior e Uigur de Xinjiang as chuvas diminuíram entre 30% e 50%. 
Já a temperatura média do país aumentou 0,5% na comparação com anos passados pelo 15º ano consecutivo. Por outro lado, as precipitações em dezembro foram 20% inferiores a iguais períodos anteriores, enquanto a temperatura no mês manteve-se praticamente estável. 

CRI


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2012 às 00:42)

Gerofil disse:


> *Precipitações médias na China em 2011 são as menores dos últimos 61 anos*
> 
> As precipitações médias na China em 2011 foram as menores dos últimos 61 anos, enquanto a temperatura aumentou pelo 15º ano consecutivo, informou a Administração Estatal de Meteorologia do país. O órgão convocou uma coletiva nesta sexta-feira (30) para relatar as características climáticas e desastres meteorológicas de 2011.
> A precipitação média do país foi de 555 milímetros em 2011, redução de cerca de 10% em relação a anos passados. No sudoeste e nas Regiões Autônomas da Mongólia Interior e Uigur de Xinjiang as chuvas diminuíram entre 30% e 50%.
> ...



E qual é a temperatura média anual da China? 

Se considerarmos temperatura média de 15C (por saber que a China tem vários climas, ex: áridos, de montanha, temperados, subtropicais..), que significam esses 0.5% de aumento verificado nos últimos 15 anos?

Significa um aumento de:

(0.5%)x(273.15K+15K) = 1.44C


----------

